# Keystone Website Changes?



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I was looking for some information on the new "Outback" fifth wheels. I went to the Outback website (http://keystone-outback.com/), but couldn't find anything on 5th wheels. Then I noticed that this site didn't have anything on the Sydney TTs either. After searching the main Keystone website, I noticed that they have set up a separate website for the Sydney 5ers and TTs (http://keystone-sydney.com/). The "Outback" name is not very prominent on this new site.

Anyone else notice this? Will future owners of the Sydney line still be considered Outbackers? Or will they be SOBs?









Happy Camping!
- Roger.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

VERY INTERESTING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

My 07 still says Outback so I will always be an Outbacker


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I see the morons in Marketing have decided to experiment...

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very interesting indeed!









If you look at the their gallery, you will also notice that Keystone is moving away from our beloved white cabinetry in the 2007 Sydney line. I wonder if you can special order the white?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Removing the white is a big mistake IMHO...


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Removing the white is a big mistake IMHO...


I agree!! I just noticed that! that's one of the reasons we went with the outback--my cousin has one and said the cabinets are so easy to clean--so I wonder why they would switch to the oak. . .









They should at least ask us first!!!!









And I say we are all still definitely Outbackers!!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Over the years I have noticed the Outback website is a bit inaccurate as they roll out a new model year. They are quite slow to update the current model year specs too. That being said, it is interesting that the Sydney has it's own web page and the floor plans are not included on the Outback page.

If you look at the photo gallery on the Sydney page you do see cabinets that are no longer white. My take is that the photos are NOT that of an Outback. Note the aluminum siding in a few of the photos! Also, the pictures in the photo gallery don't necessarily resemble any of the floor plans we know and love. (The floor plans itself do however) My hunch is the web site is holding true to being inaccurate and slow to update the new model year as it has in years past.

One of the photo's does show what appears to be a 5th wheel bedroom with a slide for the bed. Now wouldn't THAT be cool if they roll out a Outback Sydney floor plan with a bedroom slide in a fiver









I guess Gilligan is playing with the Keystone web server again


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

The white cabinetry caught my eye and my wife loved it. At that time I never expected the DW to concider buying a new RV. She really is low maintainence. Actually we saw it first in an Aruba. Then we found the OB and never looked back. The white in our opinion gives the tt an airier look. If they go away from the white it will put them intothe same pool with the rest of the SOBs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Over the years I have noticed the Outback website is a bit inaccurate as they roll out a new model year. They are quite slow to update the current model year specs too. That being said, it is interesting that the Sydney has it's own web page and the floor plans are not included on the Outback page.
> 
> If you look at the photo gallery on the Sydney page you do see cabinets that are no longer white. My take is that the photos are NOT that of an Outback. Note the aluminum siding in a few of the photos! Also, the pictures in the photo gallery don't necessarily resemble any of the floor plans we know and love. (The floor plans itself do however) My hunch is the web site is holding true to being inaccurate and slow to update the new model year as it has in years past.
> 
> ...


Ready for another new Outback Jeff? Heck, after your recent trip your existing Outback is probably dirty. Easier to buy a new clean one then to wash the old one.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I think its the wrong picks on the sydney. It shows the tanks on the front and no fiberglass sides. Must be the wrong picks..


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

If you look at the Hornet line, they have the same pictures. The Hornet has aluminum siding so I assume they posted the Hornet pics as the Sydney pics. They don't seem too interested in accuracy on their website. I e-mailed them twice (a year ago) about a misprint on the bunk sizes in the floor plan of the 28 RSDS. How can the top bunk be 6 feet on one side and 7 on the other? I e-mailed them and told them that both BOTTOM bunks were seven feet. They never changed it. So, the Hornet pics will probably show as the Sydney for some time to come.

Scott

On edit: They don't even list their e-mail address anymore.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Anyone else notice this? Will future owners of the Sydney line still be considered Outbackers? Or will they be SOBs?


We'll always be Outbackers!

Just a little more refined!









Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Over the years I have noticed the Outback website is a bit inaccurate as they roll out a new model year. They are quite slow to update the current model year specs too. That being said, it is interesting that the Sydney has it's own web page and the floor plans are not included on the Outback page.
> 
> If you look at the photo gallery on the Sydney page you do see cabinets that are no longer white. My take is that the photos are NOT that of an Outback. Note the aluminum siding in a few of the photos! Also, the pictures in the photo gallery don't necessarily resemble any of the floor plans we know and love. (The floor plans itself do however) My hunch is the web site is holding true to being inaccurate and slow to update the new model year as it has in years past.
> 
> ...


Ready for another new Outback Jeff? Heck, after your recent trip your existing Outback is probably dirty. Easier to buy a new clean one then to wash the old one.















[/quote]

Think I'll keep mine for a while. It will be a collectors item since it's a discontinued model! It's still spiffy clean though Jim, clear roads since we left Vegas. Then again, I'm only in SLC right now


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I guess we'll see if the folks at Keystone really read this forum. They have something good going with the existing Sidney line. Don't let marketing types mess it up. Hope they just used the wrong pictures.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

The old line I like to use is:

"I'd work in marketing, but I just can't lie that well."


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, the image gallery got to me, too, so I emailed them this morning with my "suggestions."

Let's hope they do read the forum and PAY ATTENTION to those who purchase their products.

We've probalby sold as many Outbacks as their best salesman anywhere!

Mark


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Yeah, the image gallery got to me, too, so I emailed them this morning with my "suggestions."
> 
> Let's hope they do read the forum and PAY ATTENTION to those who purchase their products.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it was your e-mail, or if they actually read the forum, but I noticed this morning that the image gallery has been fixed!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They read it alright. They are also aware of how fast we pick up on the errors. Whether they choose to fix the error is another story but Its nice to see this one was.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

RLW7302 said:


> Yeah, the image gallery got to me, too, so I emailed them this morning with my "suggestions."
> 
> Let's hope they do read the forum and PAY ATTENTION to those who purchase their products.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it was your e-mail, or if they actually read the forum, but I noticed this morning that the image gallery has been fixed!








[/quote]

Phew!!!! I'm glad they're not doing away with the white.

Brenda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just received this email from Keystone today.



> Subject: Outback
> Date: Wed, 10 Jan 2007 09:34:58 -0500
> From: "Andy Brock" <[email protected]> Add to Address Book Add Mobile Alert
> To: [email protected]
> ...


They do listen!









I'm very appreciative.

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Man the white sets the Outbacks apart .... glad it is still around


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool Mark!
Thanks for sharing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

SWEET !

And, uh, oh, HI Andy


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

daves700 said:


> Man the white sets the Outbacks apart .... glad it is still around


You bet. The WHITE sold us. Any other color and we would have walked.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

They would be crazy to change, we chose the unit because of it and anyone who visits us especially on a gloomy day comments on it.

The white sets it apart!

Steve


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I would have to agree the white is what hooked DW.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Herkdoctor said:


> I would have to agree the white is what hooked DW.
> 
> Scott


Same with this DW


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice letter from Keystone. Thanks for sharing.

I didn't like the white at first but now that it's grown on me I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

When I first saw an Outback it had the white cabinets. I didn't like them but knew I had better tell the missus or I would get savaged when she found out (she is small but dangerous, sort of like a black widow). Now that I have lived with them for three years, I am here to tell you, I couldn't imagine a trailer without them. They really, really make the interior better.

I still wouldn't want white cabinets at home, but my kitchen at home doesn't influence the rest of the house like it does in a trailer. White opens it up, makes it brighter and generally more cheerful. I notice when we camp with non OBers, if it rains they tend to wind up in our camper, and it aint the biggest.

Reverie


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

When a friend suggested the Outback and said it came with white cabinets, I wasn't to excited. Then I looked at one and that was it. I agree with everyone else, it opens it up and makes it brighter. It sets it apart. I'm glad they have updated the site, I'm thinking of moving to a 5th wheel.


----------

